# getting-to-know-you survey for us buns!



## girlzilla

thought it would be a fun idea for us bun's to fill in a 20 questions survey to get to know each other 

i'll go first!

*name:* ludo

*age:* 2 years and 4 months (approx)

*sex:* would love to but i can't, mum cut my marbles off....oh, you mean what sex am i! um, male. heh.

*marital status*: i'm a bachelor bun, i'm too territorial

*colour:* smoked pearl with dark points 

*breed:* minilop

*favourite human:* my mummy of course

*favourite treat:* raisins, without a doubt

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* carbs of any sort, bread, crackers, chips, etc

*favourite toy:* i love my grass/flax gnawing toys. i have balls and tubes and even a tiny flax handbag hehe.

*favourite spot to be patted:* behind my ears and there's this one spot on my bum, if you scratch it, i automatically begin to frantically lick my mummy's hand or face. i can't help it, it's like an uncontrollable impulse.

*favourite other pet in the house:* none, they all suck. but i suppose moo the cat is okay, i like to headbutt her.

*favourite memory:* everytime mummy lies on the floor with me and showers me with snuggles and pats and kisses. she's totally hot for me.

*favourite time of day:* dawn and dusk. i get hypo during these times.

*favourite place to take a nap:* curled up with my blankie (the one with the flying piggies on it) in the middle of the bedroom floor. i also like to take power naps in my crinkle tunnels.

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* tv remotes! there are no buttons left on any of my mummy's remotes. my handy-work :biggrin2:i also like handbags, shoes, and clothes. especially mummy's designer stuff, the quality of the fabricmakes itjust sooo chew-able...

*least favourite thing to have done to me:* bum clip, claw clip, and being brushed. i tried to destroy the brush by eating most of it but my mummy still tries to use it on me :grumpy:

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* the very untalkative bunny. he seems like a pretty cool guy...

yay, now it's your turn guys!


----------



## Flopsy

* name: *Fluffy

* age:* 6 and a half years

* sex:* Male

* marital status:* None. My best friend passed a year and a half ago though 

* colour:* umm.... looks like one of those grey wild rabbits
*
breed:* Nerthland Dwarf
*
favourite human:* My mommy/slave/Ashley person
*
favourite treat:* Yogert Drops*

favourite toy:* I like all of my toys espeically ones that make noise
*
favourite spot to be patted: *Back and head
*
favourite other pet in the house:* Theres only the dog... and she likes to groom me... werido
*
favourite memory:* Hanging out with Flopsy all the time 
*
favourite time of day:* Dawn and Dusk
*
favourite place to take a nap: *On upper levels
*
favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with: *cords... but oh well they fun to chew... in half
*
least favourite thing to have done to me: *go to the vet
*
if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* Cadbury Easter bunny whoot whoot.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*name: Belle and Sooty*
*age: 10 months and @3 1/2 years*

*sex:* female and male


*marital status: we are both single and mom is hoping that we can be roomates*


*colour:* B- was beige and white but everytime she sheds she gets more gray in her

S- black, with some stray brown hairs
*
breed:* Dutch, lop*
favourite human:* my mommy
*
favourite treat:B- grapes, strawberries,papya tablets*

*S- grapes, papaya tablets

favourite toy:*B-anything i am not suppose to have, S-toilet paper roll, and a litter box taht mom put in for me to use but i like to go in and dig and lay in there

*favourite spot to be patted: *both-up the nose and behind the ears


*favourite other pet in the house:* Willow, we think that she doesnt realize she is a cat and she just loves to rub against us , and our cages.
*

favourite memory:both- when we came home and everyone juststared at us,lol, silly humans*
*

favourite time of day:* FEEDING time


*favourite place to take a nap: *Belle- in a new box mom got me, Sooty- anywhere, but i do like the pieces of fleece mom put in here for me.


*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with: *Belle- the coroplast, mom has finally cut it so now it is on the outside of the cage. Sooty- i like to tip my litter pan when mom takes the bowls out to get my food and doesnt get back fast enough


*least favourite thing to have done to me: *go to the vet
*
if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* Easter bunny


----------



## Georgie

*name: *Georgie the 8-pound WonderBun

* age:* 9 months

* sex: *Yes, please......oh......i'm a boy

* marital status:* single...no other buns here

* colour: *blue

* breed:* French Lop

* favourite human:* mommie ladie, of course! 

* favourite treat:* yogurt drops and raspberries!

* favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* computer cords

* favourite toy:* the one that makes noises when i throw it around

* favourite spot to be patted:* behind my ears and on my belly

* favourite other pet in the house:* starlight...she's a tripod chinchilla...one time she got loose and came into my cage and we cuddled!

* favourite memory:* when mommie ladie took me away from the mean place

* favourite time of day:* 10pm...that's when i get my salad bar filled!
*
favourite place to take a nap:* on my cool marble slab

* favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* computer cords

* least favourite thing to have done to me:* my nails trimmed!

* if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* Peter Cottontail! He has his OWN song!!


----------



## Leaf

*name:* Onion


*age:* about 4 months 


*sex:* I am MAN. Here me RooooAAAr!

*marital status*: girls have cooties.

*colour:*white with redeyes

*breed:* New Zealand White

*favourite human:* It's all about Mommie!

*favourite treat:* Apples, totally.

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* What? Theres more out there than I'm aware of?!


*favourite toy:* Where oh where can my willow-basket be?


*favourite spot to be patted:* 'tween the ears.

*favourite other pet in the house:* "Pets" are beneath me.

*favourite memory:* Licking an icecube. It was like kissing the sun, but MUCH cooler.

*favourite time of day:* The best part of waking up - is seeing fresh hay in my cup!

*favourite place to take a nap:* I cant tell or the others will invade!

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* Shoes. Mommie really ought to buy more so I have a wider variety.

*least favourite thing to have done to me:* Just because I'm out running around does NOT mean you can close my cage door. 

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* That bunny that just keeps GOING AND GOING AND GOING. I want to know where he ends up.


----------



## Leaf

*name:* Bumble Bee

*age:* about 10 weeks

*sex:* *giggles*

*marital status*: I'm too young to think about that yet!! Jeez


*colour:*Pearly white with splots of orange and black!

*breed:* I might grow up to be a Mini Rex, but I'm undecided at this point.

*favourite human:* NOT the one who put me up for grabs on FREECYCLE!


*favourite treat:* Popcorn

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* POPCORN


*favourite toy:* Gimme a box and I can put it to good use!

*favourite spot to be patted:* You PAT me and I'll, I'll sick SKEET on you!


*favourite other pet in the house:* Skeet. He's my hero. He bites. It gets things done!

*favourite memory:* Finding that milk jug lid. I carried that around for a long time, until the HUMAN STOLD IT! - Not such a good memory in the end. 


*favourite time of day:* When that one cat is OUTSIDE!


*favourite place to take a nap:* Inside the fuzzy slipper I found.

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* The bed leg. Chew-Chew with my gnashers!

*least favourite thing to have done to me:* Do NOT take my prizes away from me!


*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* That one that attacked Jimmy Carter!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

*name: *Korr

*age:* 2

*sex:* Male

*marital status:* Taken. I am married to Sophie. 

*colour:* Black
*
breed:* Dwarf 

*favourite human:* My mommy/slave/

*favourite treat:* Auntie Ems cookie things. They are made for bunnies and come in 6 flavors. YUMMMMM

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have: *Popcorn

*favourite toy:* Anything that can be chewed that I am not supposed to have

*favourite spot to be patted: *I don't

*favourite other pet in the house:* Sophie. The dogs are wierd
*
favourite memory:* Eating treats
*
favourite time of day:* Snack time

*favourite place to take a nap: *The soft part of the cage on the middle level

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with: *everything

*least favourite thing to have done to me: *picked up
*
if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* Easter Bunny

[line]
*
name: Sophie

age: 4

sex: female

marital status: Taken. I am married to Korr.

colour: White with black eye bands

breed: Dwarf Hotot

favourite human: My mommy/slave/

favourite treat: Auntie Ems cookie things. They are made for bunnies and come in 6 flavors. YUMMMMM

favourite treat i'm not supposed to have: Popcorn

favourite toy: Anything that can be chewed that I am not supposed to have

favourite spot to be patted: my nose

favourite other pet in the house:Korr The dogs try to lick me. EWWW! dog germs/

favourite memory: Comming to live here

favourite time of day: Out of cage time

favourite place to take a nap: The soft part of the cage on the middle level

favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with: everything

least favourite thing to have done to me: picked up

if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:The Monty Python Bunny (From the Holy Grail)


[line]
*

*name: *Penelope (Penny)

*age:* 7 Months (I think)

*sex:* female

*marital status:* Single

*colour:* White with tan eye bands
*
breed:* Lionhead

*favourite human:* My mommy

*favourite treat:* Whats a treat?

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have: *I don't know

*favourite toy:* My Grassy matt

*favourite spot to be patted: *my nose

*favourite other pet in the house:*They are all wierd
*
favourite memory:* Comming to live here
*
favourite time of day:* Out of cage time

*favourite place to take a nap: *On my blanket

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with: *The plastic in my run that is under the blanket

*least favourite thing to have done to me: *get spayed :grumpy:

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:*Whats a celebrity?


----------



## Leaf

*name:* Blue

*age:* 4-5 months

*sex:* Female

*marital status*: I was part of an arranged marriage until my life fell apart.

*colour:* Grey

*breed:* French Angora

*favourite human:* I was my owners favorite, until he went away. I even won blue ribbons for him at the fair. Now I'm starting over and there is only one human here, but she isn't the same.


*favourite treat:* I'll take a raisin from your fingers if you talk softly to me.


*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* Offer me something, and I'll let you know. I'm not conning you, its for research!


*favourite toy:* My blanket


*favourite spot to be patted:* between my eyes

*favourite other pet in the house:* my sister, Taps.


*favourite memory:* Seeing so many people at the fair!

*favourite time of day:* Dawn.

*favourite place to take a nap:* In my shoebox under the blanket.

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* the edge of the carpet.

*least favourite thing to have done to me:* Riding in a car.

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* The easter bunny.


----------



## ThatsMySimi

Name: Simi

Age: 4-5 months

Sex: Female

Marital status: Single... Mom is trying to bond me... but its with a girl!

Colour: Mom says its ''tort''

Breed: Lion Head

Favourite human: Mom.

Favourite treat: Parsley

Favourite toy: TP tube!

Favourite spot to be patted: Back of the head - if I have to patted that is.

Favourite other pet in the house: Any that agress I am the Queen.

Favourite memory: When Mom brought me home!

Favourite time of day: Evening... When mom isn't there - muahaha muaahahah

Favourite place to take a nap: Anywhere, but I really like it inder my water bottle so the water lands on me and rolls out onto the floor for mom to clean up - mauahah muahah

Favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with: The "cats"

Least favourite thing to have done to me: Being picked up/ set down!

If i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be: I really don't know...



***

Name: Sisi

Age: Unknown

Sex: Female

Marital status: Single... Mom is trying to bond me with Simi, but shes a girl, I'd really like to be bonded with Ash *cat calls*

Colour: Black.

Breed: Mini Rex

Favourite human: Mom.

Favourite treat: Anything.

Favourite toy: TP tube... litter box!

Favourite spot to be patted: My nose/forehead.

Favourite other pet in the house: The kitties - Moo and Sock.

Favourite memory: When I first met Simi... I likes her!

Favourite time of day: Evening... Anytime that I can be loved and feel special!

Favourite place to take a nap: In my litter box.

Favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with: Anything that mom says "NO SISI!" when I go near it.

Least favourite thing to have done to me: Having a hand come at me.

If i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be: I really don't know...



***

Name: Ash (Acheron - silly, I know!)

Age: 4-5 months

Sex: Male

Marital status: Single... Too bad though - I'd like a GF

Colour: Broken Orange...? Ooops, maybe its Broken Tort? I dunno  Ask mom.

Breed: Holland Lop

Favourite human: Mom.

Favourite treat: Strawberries.

Favourite toy: I don't like toys.

Favourite spot to be patted: Nose/forehead.

Favourite other pet in the house: The big "dogs" .... Mom, what are the big dogs called?! Great Danes? Okay! ........ I like the Great Danes! But mom doesn't let me visit them...

Favourite memory: That time I got loose (without letting mom know) and went to visit the "great danes".

Favourite time of day: Anytime that I am awake.

Favourite place to take a nap: In the middle of my "cage" or one my "loft''

Favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with: The Great Danes.

Least favourite thing to have done to me: When Mom plucks me.

IfI could meet any celebrity bunny it would be: I really don't know...



Done now.


----------



## Leaf

*name:* Skeet


*age:* 4-5 months

*sex: *Male

*marital status*: Undetermined, but I've heard the "neuter" word when she's on the phone.


*colour:* Himalayan, I suppose


*breed:* French Angora

*favourite human:* I'll make due. There's only one here I have to contend with.


*favourite treat:* baby carrots!

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* A LOT of baby carrots!


*favourite toy:* Twigs

*favourite spot to be patted:* I WILL bite you!


*favourite other pet in the house:* You're kidding, right?!

*favourite memory:* Sinking my teeth into the hand that feeds me here.

*favourite time of day:* Mid-day, when I can stretch out and nap.

*favourite place to take a nap:* At the front of my hutch

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* Drywall.


*least favourite thing to have done to me:* NEUTER

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* Bugs. He's got talent!


----------



## girlzilla

*Leaf wrote: *


> *if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* That one that attacked Jimmy Carter!


jimmy carter got attacked by a bun? LMAO! that's awesome! :biggrin2:


----------



## Leaf

*girlzilla wrote: *


> *Leaf wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* That one that attacked Jimmy Carter!
> 
> 
> 
> jimmy carter got attacked by a bun? LMAO! that's awesome! :biggrin2:
Click to expand...

Pretty funny, if you ask me!


http://www.narsil.org/politics/carter/killer_rabbit.html


----------



## girlzilla

thanks for the link leaf. killer rabbits rule!


----------



## EiuGirl316

*name:* Finnegan

*age:* Almost 4 months (I was born 4/24 of this year)

*sex:* Female, soon to be spayed 

*marital status*: Single, ready to mingle

*colour:*Siamese Sable

*breed:* Netherland Dward

*favourite human:* My Mom naturally

*favourite treat:* Carrots or grapes

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* I don't really get stuff I'm not supposed to have

*favourite toy:* My old phone book (I love to rip it apart), kleenex boxes, paper towel tubes, my stuffed strawberry

*favourite spot to be patted:* My ears, top of my head

*favourite other pet in the house:* Chocolatey (my guinea pig sister)

*favourite memory:* When mom feeds me treats

*favourite time of day:* Nighttime while Mom is sleeping, hehe

*favourite place to take a nap:* In my cuddle cup, the corner of my cage, in my litterbox

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* Kingstons tail, Cords, carpet

*least favourite thing to have done to me:* Being picked up the wrong way

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* Bugs!


----------



## Leaf

*name:* Cricket


*age:* about 4 months

*sex:* Female

*marital status*: Single

*colour:*white 

*breed:* New Zealand White


*favourite human:* The hand that feeds me.

*favourite treat:* dandelion greens!


*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* Saltines

*favourite toy:* plastic keychain

*favourite spot to be patted:* down my back

*favourite other pet in the house:* I do not play well with any others, except for Onion and Bumble Bee.

*favourite memory:* The romp last night out in the grass now that it is greening back up after some rain.

*favourite time of day:* Fresh Water time. No matter how full the water is, there is nothing better than FRESH.


*favourite place to take a nap:* Right under the bathroom cabinet doors. I fit perfectly between there and the floor.

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* BOOKS


*least favourite thing to have done to me:* Don't make me associate with any other buns. 


*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* Harvey


----------



## undergunfire

*name:* Marlin Bunny Davis.....my mom gave me that name!

*age:* 20 weeks old. I am a growing boy!

*sex:* I am a boy, but mommy told me that I gave to get something called a "neuter" in a month. Can someone please explain to me what that word is? It doesn't sound too lovely!

*marital status*: Mom said I am not allowed to marry. She did say that I was only allowed to be buddies with a guy named Morgan. I am not sure that I will like him though. I really love my mommy.

*colour:* Breeder mom called me a "Tort". Mommy calls me a "Pain in the butt".

*breed:* Lionhead. I think mom tries to tell me something sometimes though. She always tries to make my ears all floppy.

*favourite human:* MOM! MOM! MOM! MOM! MOM! I am always talking about my mommy.

*favourite treat:* Cherrios! They really like my pants on fire!

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* Baked Lay's potato chips. Mom "accidentally" dropped one on the floor and I shot like a rocket to get it before she threw it in the trash. I think she purposely wanted me to eat it though. Why else would she drop a peice of yummy on the floor?

*favourite toy:* My Heineken mini keg box and my Bud Light box. Mommy told me not to tell my friends that I am allowed to play in those. OOPS!

*favourite spot to be patted:* I really don't like for anyone to touch me. I just love to groom my mommy. Sometimes I will lay my head down and demand mom to rub her nose all over my face and ears, just like another bunny would. I swear she thinks she is a bunny sometimes.

*favourite other pet in the house:* I like to play with Leonidas, my brother. He is a rat. I am really not supposted to play with him, but mommy lets me groom him and play "follow the leader" with him....just until he gets his own friend!

*favourite memory:* I onced pooped in Daddy's shoe. He yelled at mommy....hehehehehehe.

*favourite time of day:* When mommy comes home from work and lets me play outside of my room for 7 hours or more!

*favourite place to take a nap:* Cuddled around my water dish. I have to make sure Leonidas the rat doesn't swim in it when I am asleep, for some reason he loves to do that.

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* I like to chew on the door frame of my bedroom. I also really love to chew on mom and dad's dresser.

*least favourite thing to have done to me:* Mom just LOOOOVES to flip me over and check out my "man packs". She says that she does it because she wants to check that I am still a boy. I think she is afraid of females.

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* Winston....the myspace bunny. He seems so cool!






p.s.....don't show ANY of this to my mom. She might not like some of the things I said about her and daddy .


----------



## XxMontanaxX

*name:* Macey

*age:* 1 year and 1 month

*sex:* Female

*marital status*: Single (for now )


*colour:* blue and tan

*breed:* holland lop


*favourite human:* My human, Montana.

*favourite treat:* tomatoes yummm


*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* Jello and speghetti!

*favourite toy:* My human.

*favourite spot to be patted:* My nose, I love having my nose rubbed.

*favourite other pet in the house:* None, the dogs are ok, but they sniff me too much.

*favourite memory:* On vacation, I was allowed inside the house!

*favourite time of day:* The time when we eat. : )


*favourite place to take a nap:* My litterbox.

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* TV remotes too!! Mmm

*least favourite thing to have done to me:* Picked up. I hate being picked up.

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* Um...Thumper off Bambi!


----------



## The Gang of Fur

*name:* Butterscotch

*age:* 4 years 9 months!

*sex:* Male
*
marital status*: Me's single. Me likes it because me can flirt with everybunny and get away with it!

*colour:* white with patches of tan. Me doesn't know what colour that be. 

*breed:* Holland Lop/Standard Rex mix

*favourite human:* Mommy! ...but I like anyone with food

*favourite treat:* bananas bananas bananas!

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* potato chips. me found on on floor once. Me loved it, but mommy took it away and won't let me have any more. :X

*favourite toy:* Toilet paper tubes! they be so fun to eat and throw!

*favourite spot to be patted:* Ohhh... right in between me's ears. It feels sooo good!

*favourite other pet in the house:* Cats & chickens! me chases them! then they runs and me chases them more! it's fun!

*favourite memory:* When there was a doe living right next to me! she smelled soo good! ...what's that mommy? Oh, mommy says that was my mom. Wait, me has two mommies?! me has to think about that one. Whoever she was, she still smelled good!

*favourite time of day:* Breakfast time, dinner time, out time...

*favourite place to take a nap:* on the ground, where it be nice and cool

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* keyboard cables, telephone cords and USB cables! They be the most annoying for mommy, so they be the most fun. I also like books, shoes and mommy's jeans

*least favourite thing to have done to me:* having my nails clipped! it no is fun!

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be: *The bunny that bounces around with a drum... What's his name, mommy?... oh, the energizer bunny. We have much in common, but me not have drum yet.


----------



## Leaf

*name: *Diamond

*age:* 4-5 months


*sex:* Female

*marital status:* Single

*colour:* Grey with a white spot on my nose
*
breed:* French Angora
*
favourite human:* Mommie
*
favourite treat:* Apples*

favourite toy:* Stuffed Frog

*favourite spot to be patted: *my rump


*favourite other pet in the house:* That human
*
favourite memory:* Coming here to live
*
favourite time of day:* Treat Time!

*favourite place to take a nap:* Beside the couch

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with: *pillows


*least favourite thing to have done to me: *being caged
*
if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:*Velveteen Rabbit


----------



## Leaf

*name:* Taps

*age:* 4-5 months


*sex:* Female

*marital status:* Single

*colour:* Smoke Grey

*breed:* French Angora

*favourite human:* Mommie

*favourite treat:* Apples & Raisins

*favourite toy:* I can make a toy out of anything!

*favourite spot to be patted*: Up my silky ears


*favourite other pet in the house:* I love everyone!

*favourite memory:* falling asleep in Mommies arms

*favourite time of day:* Running Free

*favourite place to take a nap:* On a lap

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* The dogs fur


*least favourite thing to have done to me:* dont tread on me!

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* The rabbit mentioned by Tomiko in her book (based on her true story) The Girl with the White Flag


----------



## Pipkin

*name:* Pipkin

*age:* 1 year in September (I can't wait to see what I get for my birfday)

*sex:* boy

*marital status*: I gots a bunny fwiend dat I wivs wid...but we's not mawied...we's just woomies


*colour:* gwey wid a widdle bwown

*breed:* Howand Wop

*favourite human:* mama

*favourite treat:* papaya tabwets

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* I'm not as quick as Emmie, so I don't get dere fas enough to eat da bad stuff


*favourite toy:* anyfing I can fwow...da widderbox, dishies, bwankets...

*favourite spot to be patted:* all over!

*favorite memory:* getting a fowever home

*favourite other pet in the house:* Emmawine


*favourite memory:* chewing a big hunk out of a post on the scween porch! Boy, was mama angwy!

*favourite time of day:* pway time

*favourite place to take a nap:* on da humins' bed


*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* anyfing wooden


*least favourite thing to have done to me:* da firstest day I was here an' Queen Ginni bitted me in the face!


*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* my namesake - Pipkin fwom the book _Watership Down_


----------



## Emmaline

*name:* Emmaline

*age:*2 years

*sex:* Really not interested, but thanks...that darn spay killed my libido. Ooooohhh, you mean my gender!?!? I'm female.


*marital status*: I'm single, but I do have a male roomie named Pipkin. It's strictly platonic, though. But we're bestest friends!


*colour:* White w/ black and a touch of auburn highlights

*breed:* Holland Lop

*favourite human:* Truthfully, if I could grow my own salad greens I think I could live without humans. Still, the 2 here are pretty friendly.

*favourite treat:* strawberries, blueberries, and apples

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* Any food I can get my teeth on


*favourite toy:* I don't do toys. I'd rather just run lightning fast and binky down the hallway.

*favourite spot to be patted:* I let the humans scratch me between the ears, but it's more for their pleasure than mine.

*favourite other pet in the house:* PIPKIN!!!!!!!

*favourite memory:* My first New Year's Eve here. I stole an apple slice from a fruit tray on the table. Now the humans let me do that every holiday. Woo hoo!

*favourite time of day:* meal time

*favourite place to take a nap:* Anywhere as long as I'm pressed close to my buddy, Pipkin.

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* carpeting


*least favourite thing to have done to me:* Be put back in the cage and have the door closed (mean-spirited humans!).


*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* Happy Bunny. I love his rabbitude!


----------



## Gingivere

*name:* Gingivere. But you may address me as "Your Majesty", "Your Highness", or "Queen Gingivere".

*age:* Dignified royalty don't reveal their age.

*sex:* I told you I'm Queen...doesn't that give you SOME clue?

*marital status*: widowed and still mourning the loss of my beloved Stewart...though the human here has whispered of considering allowing some fellow named "Captain Jack" live here...hope he's an handsome prince!


*colour:* Pure white with a glorious sunkist orange ornamental pattern

*breed:* Holland Lop

*favourite human:* Randy of Sabrina's House Rabbit Rescue (and knowledgeable mod here at RO). He's my absolute HERO!!!

*favourite treat:* My daily tossed salad. There's always a yummy fruit or carrot tucked deep inside the greens.

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* The skirting on the back of the sofa...what's left of it!

*favourite toy:* Koko the Siamese mix. Goodness, he's fun to chase and bite!

*favourite spot to be patted:* Patted? As Queen of Bunnicula's Castle and ruler of the world I DO NOT GET PATTED! However, I have trained the humans here how to appropriately stroke my fur as to keep me looking elegant.

*favourite other pet in the house:* What DO you mean by OTHER pets? I am not a pet. But I do have some feline slaves of my own. My favorite would be my lovely lady-in-waiting, the kitty Yum Yum.

*favourite memory:* Stewart. I miss him desperately. He's waiting for me on justthe other side of the bridge.

*favourite time of day:* Nap time.

*favourite place to take a nap:* My hammock.

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* NOTHING is forbidden for a Queen. However, the humans do not like that I've eaten the television remote. Those buttons are scrumptious, though.


*least favourite thing to have done to me:* Car rides. Pet carriers are so undignified...and all the noise and bumpy roads...ugh! Can't the state of PA fix those potholes?

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be: *Bunnicula. After all, to have many books written about you is a great thing. I'd like to ask him how he put up with that suspicious and annoying cat, Chester.


----------



## Roxie

*name*:Roxie Marie

*age*:9 months

*sex*:female

*martial status*: in the pwosses of bonding 

*colour*:um spotted? with rings round my bwetiful eyes

*breed*:engwish spot/ hotot

*favorite human*: Mama

*favorite treat*:CRAISIANS

*favorite treat im not supposed to have*: hmmm . . . does dirt count?

*favorite toy*: willow ball

*favorite spot to be patted*:forehead

*favorite other pet in the house*: jackjack

*favorite memory*: when mama brought Rox Rox home 

*favorite time of day*: feeding time
*
favorite place to take a nap*:big tree
*
favorite thing forbidenn thing to chew/play with*:hmmmmm . . . doggie?
*
least favorite thing to be have done to me*:groom . . . blehhh


----------



## tamnjo

name: Tamme

age: 2 years

sex: female

maritual status: i haven't seen my hubby/boyfriend/partner/mate in a couple months, mommy has been to busy. No more babies for me she says. I'm not fixed yet though 

colour: brown and white

breed: holland lop

favorite human: mama of course!

favorite treats:living world treats, and raisins

favorite treat not supposed to have:i don't eat anything my mom doesn't give me

favorite toy: toilet paperrolls filled with hay and broccoli(or other veggies)

favorite spot to be patted: in the middleof my eyes

favorite other pet in the house: well not including my daughter, Josee,i would have to say Willow, one of their twokitties. The other kitty is really grumpy

favorite memory: 'gettin on' with Joey, my love

favorite time of day: grooming i guess

favorite place to take a nap: the custom made bed that mommy says her great-grandpa made as a doll bedbut i thinkhe made it for me

favorite thing to chew or play with: i'm not a naughty bunny, i don't chew or play with anything i'm not supposed to

least favorite thing to have done to me: anything involving being on my back, but i don't make it hard for mommy because i know it will just take longer

if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be: the bunny who posses for the chocolat(i like chocolat) or the Telus bunnies.

[line]

name: Josee

age: almost a year, over 10 months

sex: female

maritual status: single, not looking(well i'm not supposed to be)

colour: brown, white and grey

breed: holland lop and mommy say she thinks my bunny daddy was a different type of lop

favorite human: don't really have one(well i'm a reble, i guess i kinda like mommy but don't tell her, i like to be a pain in the butt)

favorite treats: i don't really like treats but i guess raisins

favorite treats not supposed to have: anything!

favorite toy: newspaper

favorite spot to be patted: cheek bones

favorite other pet in the house: Willow, deffinatly, but i don't think she likes me, shes fun to sniff

favorite memory: visiting with my sister Ebany

favorite time of day: night time, i like to annoy mommy when she is trying to sleep. I use my water bottle as much as i can and rip up all the newspaper in sight

favorite place to take a nap: litter box, duh!

favorite forbidden thing to chew or play with: anything!

least favorite thing to be done to me: being on my back, getting my nails clipped and getting picked up

if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be: the bunny on Annies Pasta


----------



## horselvrkc

*name:* riley
*age:* 3 months (i was born wune weventh!

*sex:* male
*marital status*: i am single!

*colour:*red 

*breed:* standard rex
*favourite human:* mumma!

*favourite treat:* carrots

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* and wires around the house!
*favourite toy:* i guess i like my ringing ball!
*favourite spot to be patted:* i like my head petted, but i am still a bit scared, being i am fairly new to mymummas house!
*favourite other pet in the house:* UGH that cat lily is ANNOYING! mumma seems to like her though... but i totally dominate over the cat!
*favourite memory:* when mumma brought me home!
*favourite time of day:* morning, when mumma lets me out and i do binkies!

*favourite place to take a nap:* in my bed mumma bought at petsmart! i also like sleeping on the floor
*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* mumma hates it when i chew wires! i also chew on mummas FAVORITE cereal, honey bunches of oats, well not the cereal, the box!
*least favourite thing to have done to me:* when mumma picks me up and looks at my claws... i know my leg hurts and shes concerned, but i can worry about my OWN problems!
*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* bugs bunny! hes awesome!


----------



## donnamt

name: Alvin

age: 15 weeks

sex: im a little boy 

marital status: single

colour: im jet black, there are stray white hairs on my back though

breed: im a lop of some sort

favourite human: hmmmmm i like the crazy burd who runs around pickin up my poop teehee

favourite treat: not tried much yet im a baby - apple and romaine lettuce so far

favourite treat i'm not supposed to have: i did steal a few dry dog food bits but they hide them now :'(

favourite toy: wallpaper straight off the wall

favourite spot to be patted: patted? i dont let them humans near me yet

favourite other pet in the house: ohhhhh i love the dog

favourite memory: i lived in a hutch with my brothers and sisters before the humans

favourite time of day: i like sleeping allllllll day long

favourite place to take a nap: under the sofa in the room where the humans sit (next door to my bedroom)

favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with: wallpaper

least favourite thing to have done to me: im not keen on my jabs, my little heart races sooo fast

if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be: i guess bugs lol


----------



## Butterfinger

*name:* M&S Butterfinger (But you can call me Butter  )

*age:* Three years

*sex:* Wouldn't -you- like to know?  (Male)

*marital status*: Bachelor....for now

*colour:* Broken tort

*breed:* Holland Lop

*favourite human:* My mommy! 

*favourite treat:* I will do ANYTHING for Kaytee's Chew Biscuits

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* Blackberries (At least not more than one)

*favourite toy:* Shred-a-box  Those are so fun to throw.

*favourite spot to be patted:* My ears, the place on the back of my head behind my ears, my forehead, and my cheeks. 

*favourite other pet in the house:* I guess Mochi the hamster is okay. I don't really get to meet her, though.

*favourite memory:* When I got to play in the hall of my mommy's old house and did binkies!

*favourite time of day:* -All- day.

*favourite place to take a nap:* Anywhere, really. But lately, it's been right in front of the fan.

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* Well, I don't really want to play with anything I'm not supposed to... But I do pee where I'm not supposed to ALL the time. 

*least favourite thing to have done to me:* Having my butt/feet washed. Not only is it humiliating, it's wet, too! I was -totally- gonna lick -all- that pee out of my wonderfully white (Now yellow) fur. 
*
if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be: Bugs!
*


----------



## ~DopeyDoo~

*name:* Hope

*age:* 18 weeks

*sex: *female

*marital status*: Single put mam thinks I'm going to live with Harvey when I older........yeah right!

*colour:*Dark Steel

*breed:* German Lop

*favourite human:* Mammy 

*favourite treat:* raisins and banana

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* I love sweet things soooo much, I will try and eat anything those kids drop! Eventhough it's bad for me.:?

*favourite toy:* I have lots of toys but I prefer to rip my cage to shreads and throw everything all over instead! heehee!!!

*favourite spot to be patted:* around my neck and shoulders.

*favourite other pet in the house:* none, I don't really care about any of them. Although Benn the dog is great to jump on.

*favourite memory:*Being brought her to live with mammy, I lived in a really dirty horrible place before, and I'm never hungry here. 

*favourite time of day:* evening.

*favourite place to take a nap:* anywhere really, I crash out were it suits me, after all I am a princess you know!

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* Oh were shall I start.......I basically try eveything!

*least favourite thing to have done to me:* hmmm.....sometimes getting meds I get a bit scared.

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* Oh definately Daisey Mae!!! She is my idol....a total diva bunny, which I am of course.  Oh and of course my partner in crime sweet Emmaline!


----------



## MsBinky

Name: Wiggles

Age: 4 years

Sex: Female

Marital status: newly married to Bam-Bam

Colour: Castor?

Breed: Mini-Rex

Favourite human: Mommy.

Favourite treat: Square Brans but mommy says I can't have them. I loooooooove banana!

Favourite toy: Anything I can toss around. 

Favourite spot to be patted: Under my chin or on my ears

Favourite other pet in the house: Bam-Bam

Favourite memory: When mommy took me from the evil people and showed me that not all humans are like that.

Favourite time of day: Anytime mommy picks me up and cuddles me.

Favourite place to take a nap: On mommy but if she is busy I sneak into the bedroom and sleep in a shelf under the bed.

Favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with: it used to be wires but it made mommy all upset so i stopped that now. It would be carpets now.


Least favourite thing to have done to me: Being taken to the doctor.


If i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be: Thumper


[line]


Name: Bam-Bam

Age: 1.5 years

Sex: Male

Marital status: newly married to Bam-Bam

Colour: Broken Castor?

Breed: English Spot

Favourite human: Mom.

Favourite treat: Cherries!

Favourite toy: Anything I can dig

Favourite spot to be patted: on my head and under my chin

Favourite other pet in the house: Wiggles

Favourite memory: When mom took me from the shelter and gave me plenty of space to run and jump!

Favourite time of day: When mom lets me out so I can keep tabs on her and play.

Favourite place to take a nap: It used to be inside the back of the fridge but mom would freak so I have stopped that. Now it's in my cage on the top shelf with my blankie.

Favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with: Shoes but it doesn't seem to bother mom. I am a very well-behaved boy. I love my new mom so i am good to her.

Least favourite thing to have done to me: Mom can do pretty much anything with me she says. I used to be scared of her a lot but she didn't bug me about it and respected me so now I come and give her kisses.

If i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be: Thumper's gf.

[line]

Name: Dahlia

Age:7 months (Mama counted wrong)

Sex: female

Marital status: I'm single and I'm happy!

Colour: Mama forgot the name...

Breed: Nethie/Dutch

Favourite human: Mama

Favourite treat: Ugh, she tries to make me eat awful things. Finally, she found these treats that are so yummy! They come in banana, apple, carrot, and alfalfa. It has a crunchy shell and gooey centre. 

Favourite toy: Mama's fingers

Favourite spot to be patted: on my head and under my chin

Favourite other pet in the house: If I had it my way, Mama would only have me! I am curious about those chirping dudes though. 

Favourite memory: When I dumped the water on Bam-Bam's head the first time.

Favourite time of day: When mama gets up! I love to chase after her through the cage.

Favourite place to take a nap: Anywhere where I can stretch as much as possible.If I am in cage, I will sleep on the top shelf. Mama keeps putting a house there but that is where I sleep so I throw it down 2 seconds after she put it. I don't understand why she keeps trying. 

Favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with: Wiggles and Bam-Bam! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I don't like them.

Least favourite thing to have done to me: be put back in the cage when I am not done. 

If i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be: Bugs Bunny.


----------



## Dragonrain

name: Zeus!

age: I turned 1 in June

sex: male

marital status: I'm a swinger - but have a thing for my mom's slippers!

colour: Blue!

breed: Neitherland dwarf

favourite human: My dad, even though my mom takes care of me, she cuts my nails - gross!

favourite treat: paypia tabs!

favourite treat i'm not supposed to have: Cake - I clawed into my dad's mouth just to get it once

favourite toy: I don't play with toys - but I love to climb and dig

favourite spot to be patted: The top of my head

favourite other pet in the house: Barnaby

favourite memory: I make funny new memmories everyday!

favourite time of day: the couple of hours a day that I get to play outside my cage, and dinnertime!

favourite place to take a nap: My dog bed that's the same color I am!

favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with: Phone charges, I chewed through 3 of them so far!

least favourite thing to have done to me: getting my claws clipped 

if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be: I dunno
---------------------------------------------------------

name: Barnaby

age: I'll be 1 on November 26th

sex: I'm a male as well

marital status: Single, but not really looking

colour: Mostly tan, but my hair has black tips, my nose has some darker brown and white, and my ears are grayish

breed: lionhead

favourite human: My mom! She's the only human I like

favourite treat: Also paypia tabs

favourite treat i'm not supposed to have: Juice

favourite toy: I love all toys! 

favourite spot to be patted: on my cheeks

favourite other pet in the house: Zeus

favourite memory: When my new mommy came to pick me up and then I met Zeus

favourite time of day: When Mom lets us out to play and cuddle

favourite place to take a nap: On moms lap, or next to Zeus

favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with: Dad's computer paper 

least favourite thing to have done to me: Nothing so far, I don't mind getting my nails cut because I get to sit in Moms lap while she does it

if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be: I don't know either


----------



## Gordon

*name:* Peter


*age:* 2 years and 4 months (approx)

*sex:* Male


*marital status*: Bachelor

*colour:* black

*breed:* mini-rex

*favourite human:* Gordon

*favourite treat:* raisins, without a doubt

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* Gordon won't let me try anything that might be bad for me.


*favourite toy:* I like chewing on the phone book. Isn't that what it's for?

*favourite spot to be patted:* Behind my ears and my cheekbones.

*favourite other pet in the house:* Bugs. --He's my brother.


*favourite memory:* Jumping over the silly gate Gordon put up to keep me and Bugs out of the bedroom. It's OUR room now..

*favourite time of day:* When Gordon gets home in the morning, and in the evening when he fixes our dinners.

*favourite place to take a nap:* Under the desk chair in the bedroom.


*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* Pretty much any kind of book. I can't resist!


*least favourite thing to have done to me:* I can't stand to have my nails clipped!!


*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* The Energizer Bunny. Gordon has always said he wants to go up in a hot air balloon, and the Energizer Bunny comes to town every year here for a race. It might be fun.


----------



## Nando

*name:* Fernando Parrado (more commonly known as Nando)

*age:* almost four months
*sex:* male

*marital status*: single, but I would love to meet a nice doe

*colour:* white

*breed:* New Zealand
*favourite human:* my human

*favourite treat:*hay

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* I'm not sure; my human only gives me things I'm supposed to have
*favourite toy:* my feeder - it's really a lot of fun to play with

*favourite spot to be patted: *on my face between my eyes
*favourite other pet in the house:* I don't live inside, but I'm friends with Coconut

*favourite memory:* I'm not sure what my favorite memory was. Maybe getting my account on here.
*favourite time of day:* evening (that's when I get fed!)
*favourite place to take a nap:* on a hot day: flopped out on the floor of my cage; other times: in my favorite corner of my cage

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* I like chewing up anything that gets set too close to my cage.

*least favourite thing to have done to me:* the showmanship routine

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* The bunny that plays a drum.I'd like to learn how to play a drum. I think he's pink, but I can't remember for sure.


----------



## Michaela

*Name:* Ebony and Pebble.

*Age:* 1 year, 5 months.

*Sex:* Female

*Marital status*: We Livetogether (sisters)but no men in ourlives. 

*Colour:* Ebony: "Black...duh...I am called Ebony." Pebble: "I'm aRuby eyed white."

*Breed:* Pebble: "Were both a Mini-Rex/Lop Mix."

*Favourite human:* Ebony: "Uh..Slave I guess." Pebble: "My mama!"

*Favourite treat:* Both: "Dandelion leaves, they are the best!"

*Favourite treat I'm not supposed to have:* Pebble: "Breakfast Cereal." Ebony: "I nabbed a Digestive Biscuit Once.* "*

*Favourite Toy:* Both: "Tunnels!"

*Favourite spot to be patted:* Ebony: "Just below my eyes, along the jawline." Pebble: "Between my ears."

*Favourite other pet in the house:* Ebony: "Slave has another rabbit in the house, I quite like her."Pebble: "I HATE the stupid cats, I always try to bite them. "

*Favourite memory:* Ebony: "I peed on Slave's bed once, that was funny!" Pebble: "When my bunny-mama Berri was still here ." Ebony: "Oh yeah. We really miss her. "

*Favourite time of day:* Both: "Dinner time!"

*Favourite place to take a nap:* Both: "On the upstairs inour house,we cuddle there when the sun shines in through the window."

*Favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* Ebony: "Slave's house has nice baskets in there, I like to chew them even though I know it is bad." Pebble: "Uh..I'm a good bunny, I don't do that." Ebony: "Yeah right...."

*Least favourite thing to have done to me:* Ebony: "When slave tries to clip my nails!" Pebble: "Oh come on, it's not that bad." 

*IfI could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* Both: "We are Celeb bunnies!"


----------



## Michaela

*Name:* Madison

*Age:* 7 months today.

*Sex:* Female

*Marital status*: Single

*Colour:* Chinchilla

*Breed:* Lionhead....kinda. 

*Favourite human:* Mama

*Favourite treat:* Peaches

*Favourite treat I'm not supposed to have:* I steal nice things sometimes, like yummy biscuits! 

*Favourite Toy:* Hmmm...Willow balls.

*Favourite spot to be patted:* All over.

*Favourite other pet in the house:* Well there are some big scary cats in my home, when I smell them I thump my foot and mama comes to rescue me...but she brings a big black rabbit and a big white rabbit to see me sometimes, I like them but I am a bit afraid of them.

*Favourite memory:* When my mama first brought me home. 

*Favourite time of day:* Cuddle times. And early in the morning when I jump on mamas bed and like her face to wake her up...hehe

*Favourite place to take a nap:* Mama's bed.

*Favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* Shoes!

*Least favourite thing to have done to me:* Getting my nails cut. :grumpy:

*IfI could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* Ah...Easter Bunny?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*Name *Ruby and Millie

*age* we are both 6 years old

*sex *girls of course!

*marital status *Me and Ruby live together as we are sisters. It is way better than living with some nasty boy - like that horrible fluffy boy that was here a few weeks ago. What did they call him? Bex? Yeah whatever...

*colour *castor

*breed *rex

*favourite human *Jess of course! Yeah Jess is nice, but I hate her mum...:X

*favaourite treat *soaked oats, or apple! Hmm, dandelions probably - they are delicious!

*favourite treat I'm not supposed to have *We don't have one as Jess is so strict about what we eat, we only eat 'healthily'. Stupid mum.:XMillie, Jess just cares about us and wants us to be healthy, and anyway you have been putting on some weight recently.... shut *up *Ruby!!

*favourite toy *my digging box my long cardboard box

*favourite spot to be patted *on my back anywhere, but don't you dare touch my ears!!

*favourite other pet in the house *Apart from Millie? Hmm, maybe Ginger the chicken? She is a bit simple but very sweet! Ollie the cat, he is so cool! 

*favourite memory *probably when we visited a massive garden down the street, it was so big and we got to binky around all day!:biggrin2:

*favourite time of day *Morning - food and we get let out! Evening, I am always more active around then. And I love sitting outside and watching the sun set!

*favourite place to take a nap *On my vet bed. In my cardboard box, its so cool! It's like a burrow.

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with *The sofa cushions when we come in the house! He he he....:whistling

*least favourite thing to have done to me *Having my medication, I know it's for the best but it's so horrible. Having my nails clipped, or when the vet gives me my jabs!:X

*if I could meet any celebrity bunny it would be *What are you talking about? *I'm *a star in case you didn't know!:biggrin2:


----------



## Chickenlittle586

*name:* Cadbury


*age:* 5 years

*sex:* boy

*marital status*: i'm bonded with another boy patches

*colour:* creamish

*breed:* mixed

*favourite human:* my bunny slave

*favourite treat:* green pepper

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* bread

*favourite toy:* i don't really play with any toys, i'd rather just be out and running around. 


*favourite spot to be patted:* on my forehead between the eyes 


*favourite other pet in the house:* patches


*favourite memory:* when i was adopted from the shelter

*favourite time of day:* play time

*favourite place to take a nap:* on my bunny slaves bed


*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* the vaccume cleaner cord


*least favourite thing to have done to me:* when the little human tries to touch me.


*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* roger rabbit


----------



## Chickenlittle586

*name:* Patches


*age:*4 years

*sex:* boy

*marital status*: i'm bonded with another boy cadbury

*colour:* white with grey markings


*breed:* harlequin/mixed breed

*favourite human:* my bunny slave

*favourite treat:* craisins

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* bread

*favourite toy:*towels

*favourite spot to be patted:* on my forehead between the eyes 


*favourite other pet in the house:* cadbury


*favourite memory:* when i was adopted from the shelter

*favourite time of day:* play time

*favourite place to take a nap:* anywhere and everywhere


*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* bed sheets


*least favourite thing to have done to me:* when the little human tries to touch me.


*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* roger rabbit


----------



## Chickenlittle586

*name:* Black Jack, but you can call me Jack


*age:*1 year

*sex:* boy

*marital status*: single

*colour:* white

*breed:* mini rex

*favourite human:* my bunny slave

*favourite treat:* carrots and papaya

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* bread...and red liccorice

*favourite toy:* my jingle balls and tp rolls with hay inside.


*favourite spot to be patted:* anywhere JUST PET ME!

*favourite other pet in the house:* i like a girl bun named bunny, but she doesn't really like me.

*favourite memory:* when i first saw bunny

*favourite time of day:* food time!

*favourite place to take a nap:* on my blankie 


*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* carpet


*least favourite thing to have done to me:* i'm pretty tolerant of anything, but only because i'll get extra carrots.


*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* peter rabbit


----------



## Chickenlittle586

*name:* Bunny


*age:*3 years

*sex:* i am doe, hear me thump!

*marital status*: i refuse to be with anyone!

*colour:* white

*breed:* netherland dwarf

*favourite human:* my bunny slave

*favourite treat:* i LOVE craisins

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* bread

*favourite toy:* i like to shred up papers and make a HUGE mess for my human to clean.

*favourite spot to be patted:*right behind the ears


*favourite other pet in the house: i want nothing to do with any other creatureexcept my human! There is this one annoying boy bun though named Jack who just won't leave me alone! *


*favourite memory:* My first time outside on my harness. FREEDOM!


*favourite time of day:* when i get my pellets 

*favourite place to take a nap:* on the floor of my cage sprawled out like a bunny pancake.

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* chew? i don't chew. ::gives the evil eye::


*least favourite thing to have done to me:* when the human cuts my nails. 


*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* roger rabbit


----------



## HarveyAndSam

*name:* Harvey and Sam

*age:* approx. 4 years

*sex: *Male and Female

*marital status*: We prefer the term "bonded pair" 

*colour:* Mom isn't good with rabbit colors yet...uh, gray and "agouti".

*breed:* again, mom is just learning....we are dwarfs

*favourite human:* Probably mom....she feeds us and gives us treats

*favourite treat:* grapes

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* more grapes

*favourite toy:* our Voodo dollies

*favourite spot to be patted:* Harvey: behind my ears. Sam: Don't pet me, I will run!

*favourite other pet in the house:* Summer the kitty..

*favourite memory:* We've only been here a month. But it's been nice so far.

*favourite time of day:* Dinnertime, of course.

*favourite place to take a nap:* At the front of my nice roomie pen

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* My fleecey blankets

*least favourite thing to have done to me:* Being picked up

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* Harvey....cuz he has a cool name like me (Harvey)


----------



## katt

*name:* Herman

*age:* 1 1/2
*sex: *male

*marital status*:winnie is my gal

*colour:*opal (grey)

*breed:* english lop all the way!


*favourite human:* the one holding the craisin bag

*favourite treat:* duh. . . craisins

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* i like mango sorbet, and goldfish crackers, and black-raspberry brandy, and pear jelly-bellies, and any of mom's house plants

*favourite toy:* the open bag of crasins


*favourite spot to be patted:* right between my eyes


*favourite other pet in the house:* norbert the fish. . . he is wicked cool


*favourite memory:* the day mom left the craisin bag on the floor. . .

*favourite time of day:* anytime i get a craisin

*favourite place to take a nap:* on mom's pillows


*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* the house-plants


*least favourite thing to have done to me:* ears cleaned

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* well, considering i am the largest celebrity bunny. . . i think everyone wants to meet me. . .

*************

*name:* Winchesca (winnie)

*age:* 2 years old


*sex: *Female

*marital status*: sadly i live with a clown. . .

*colour:* my coat is all black and shinny

*breed:* mini lop

*favourite human:* i don't love humans, i tolerate them

*favourite treat:* marigold flowers

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* mom's nora roberts books

*favourite toy:* i am above playing with toys, but if that tinkle ball is in my way, i just HAVE to push it aside

*favourite spot to be patted:*behind my ears if you please!

*favourite other pet in the house:* well, i would have to say rupert the plant if i had to pick one!

*favourite memory:* any of the days i get to take a nap with katie

*favourite time of day:* veggie time!

*favourite place to take a nap:* behind the chair in katie's room

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* my goal in life is to free all tissues from boxes. . . i don't chew them but LOVE to pull them out of the box and watch them flutter to the floor

*least favourite thing to have done to me:* clipping my nails

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* is brad pitt a rabbit?


----------



## Ookpik

*name:* *Ookpik*

*age:* *16 months*

*sex:**female*

*marital status*: *I'm single, though I'm being forced into an arranged marriage.
*
*colour:* *Chinchilla (grey)*

*breed:* *Mini Lop*

*favourite human:* *I like the woman, but I think I like the bf more, he feeds me treats I'm not supposed to have.*

*favourite treat:* *raisins*

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* *cookies*

*favourite toy:* *phone books*

*favourite spot to be patted:**My head and upper back, don't touch me anywhere else.
*
*favourite other pet in the house:**Yannik, I guess, we both like to snooze under the futon. And the cats are good for chasing around.*

*favourite memory:**Moving into my new cage after being in that stupid cage from the petstore, the hamster lives in it now.*

*favourite time of day:* *Night time.* 

*favourite place to take a nap:* *Under the futon*

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:**The corner of the wall.*

*least favourite thing to have done to me:**Getting my nails trimmed.*

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* *Untalkative Bunny or Happy Bunny.*


----------



## swanlake

*name: *Fuzzy
*age:* about 2 years

*sex:* female

*marital status:* I hang wit my besest friend shadow

*colour:* white and brown
*
breed:* Nerthland Dwarf

*Favourite Human: *my momie!!
*favourite treat:* Yogert Drops*

favourite toy:* anything i can chew

*favourite spot to be patted: *in between my ears
*favourite other pet in the house:* shadow, also momies brother who is more like a pet
*
favourite memory:* all the times i escaped my area :biggrin2:
*
favourite time of day:* when momie comes home from school!

*favourite place to take a nap: *in american girl bunk bed momie put in our area!
*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with: *american girl bunk bed!

*least favourite thing to have done to me: *get shots
*
if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* hmmm, toughie....



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*name: *shadow

*age:* about two years

*sex:* female

*marital status:* i like to hang out with my friend fuz

*colour:* grey with some orange i am pretty:biggrin2:
*
breed:* mutt
*
favourite human:* mommie, and her mommie
*
favourite treat:* rasins*

favourite toy:* I like food, not really toys

*favourite spot to be patted: *back
*
favourite other pet in the house:* fuz!
*
favourite memory:* watching fuz escape
*
favourite time of day:* nightime*
favourite place to take a nap: *On bed in cage
*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with: *momies clothes
*least favourite thing to have done to me: *i don't like being picked up
*
if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* fuz is a celeberity to me, she is an escape artist!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry

*name:* Integra

*age:* 3 in october!

*sex:* Doe

*marital status*: Gideon is the love of my life. Too bad it didn't work out. I have nice babies with Napoleon. 

*colour:* chocolate

*breed:* Dutch

*favourite human:* Jesse, duh. I thuoght she was everybody's favorite human. 

*favourite treat:* Anything. I'm a honkin' fat brood doe and I love food. 

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* I hate it when people use my cage as a table. I try to chew on these things to discourage it but then Ig et yelled at. 

*favourite toy:* JINGLE BAAAAALLLLLL!!!

*favourite spot to be patted:* Muh blaze.

*favourite other pet in the house:* I live int he shed with like, 70 other rabbits. 

*favourite memory:* Curling up with my box and sleeping. 

*favourite time of day:* ALL ay EVERY day is a good tiem to be a bunny.

*favourite place to take a nap:* I just make a loaf shape wherever I am and poof i'm out. 

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* Jesse's flanels. 

*least favourite thing to have done to me:* Put back in my cage after a romp. 

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:*Anyone from Watership Down.


----------



## jessmc03

*name:* Gabby


*age:*almost one year old now

*sex:* female


*marital status*: sexy single

*colour:* white and grey

*breed:* mini-lop

*favourite human:* ricky

*favourite treat:* apples

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* electrical cords 


*favourite toy:* phone books

*favourite spot to be patted:* don't touch me!

*favourite other pet in the house:*buddah, raisin and skeeter the guinea pigs


*favorite memory:* its a tie. either when i jumped over the four foot kiddy gate meant to keep me in my bedroom- i got a little caught up on the top but i made it out! of course a minute later i was spotted so the fun was over. OR when i broke out of my pen at 2am, wowdid jessscream when she foundme in bed with her! 

*favourite time of day: *about 2am when jess and ricky have finally fallen asleep, then i dig and rip until i wake them up!

*favourite place to take a nap:* Under the table that holds the big fish tank


*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* i like tearing up the rug 


*least favourite thing to have done to me:*being picked up, just leave me on the floor, come on now! 


*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:*roger rabbit, boy is he cute!


----------



## jupiterannette

*name: Hunny Bunny*
*age: *3
*sex:* female (spayed)
*marital status: *single bachelorette
*colour:* Chesnut*
breed:* Netherland dwarf*
favourite human:* I'm a wicked daddies girl!
*favourite treat: *monkey chow
*favourite toy:*carrot rattle
*favourite spot to be patted: *chinny chin chin
*favourite other pet in the house:* Lumpy the chinchilla he lives in the cage next door.
*favourite memory:*the 2 second mr. Bun Buns had he way with me :devil
* favourite time of day:* morning daddy cuddle time.
*favourite place to take a nap: *on daddies belly
*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with: *water bottle!
*least favourite thing to have done to me: *children touching me! GRRR
*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* Happy Bunny, such Tude!

*name: Chamomile (Cami)*
*age: *1 1/2?
*sex:* female (prego)
*marital status: *single and looking
*colour:* Light Grey*
breed:* Flemish Giant*
favourite human:* My mommy!
*favourite treat: *Rose hips
*favourite toy: *wooden barbel
*favourite spot to be patted: *Nose
*favourite other pet in the house:* Jethro the great dane, he's big like me!
*favourite memory:* When mommy picked me up and said your comming with me beautiful!*
favourite time of day:* night i like exploring in the dark while mommy watches TV
*favourite place to take a nap: *in the recliner with mommy
*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with: *Laundry basket! (untreated)
*least favourite thing to have done to me: *belly rubs 
*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* the white rabbit from alice in wonderland, i want to run and explore like him!


----------



## ~BunBuns~

*name:* Bunbuns

*age:* 9 months old!

*sex:* Im a boy

*marital status*: i'm a bachelor bun.

*colour:* i don't know, i forgot:shock:

*breed:* netherland dwarf mix

*favourite human:* my mom of course

*favourite treat:* craisons, banannas, oat!!!!

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* mommy hides the good stuff!

*favourite toy:* toilet roll!!!

*favourite spot to be patted:* my cheeks and my head

*favourite other pet in the house:* theres no other pets.

*favourite memory:* going outside and eating grass all day!

*favourite time of day:* dawn and dusk..

*favourite place to take a nap:* under mom's bed.

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* Picture frames!

*least favourite thing to have done to me:* getting my nails trimmed sucks!!! mom says if she cant cut it herself im going back to the freaky lady in a white coat called a vet!:shock:

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* that bunny in that commerical, the one sitting on the bus.


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny

*name:* Trixie

*age:* 9 months


*sex:* Female

*marital status:* Single

*colour:* Gray with a few white markings on my back, and a few tan ones on my butt
*
breed:* minilop

*favourite human:* Mommie of course!!!
*
favourite treat:* raisins i mean who doesn't!!!*

favourite toy:* the dog hehe


*favourite spot to be patted: *my head, right near my nosie


*favourite other pet in the house:* the dog she's also my toy though

*
favourite memory:* Coming here to live
*
favourite time of day:* all the time!!!

*favourite place to take a nap:* right in the middle of the grass

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with: *boxes and trash(hehe)


*least favourite thing to have done to me: *being caged and the scary noise, light, and water that drips down (storms)
*
if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:*playboy bunny!!! duh!!! i'd ask if i could have a job!!! (hehe)


*here is the dog and pics of muah!!!*

http://http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z234/irierox/?action=view&current=swimclass1014.jpg]http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z234/irierox/?action=view&current=swimclass1014.jpg]http://http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z234/irierox/?action=view&current=swimclass1014.jpg[/url]

here is another one of me

http://http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z234/irierox/?action=view&current=CIMG1085.jpg]http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z234/irierox/?action=view&current=CIMG1085.jpg]http://http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z234/irierox/?action=view&current=CIMG1085.jpg[/url]

and here is my toy and dog(lily):

http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z234/irierox/?action=view&current=swimclass1011.jpg

here is another:

http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z234/irierox/?action=view&current=swimclass1019.jpg

ya just click on them to see them!!! 

tata 4 now!!!

:heartbeat:luv:heartbeat:,

Trixie:bambiandthumper


----------



## Brandy456

*Babii here lost the info for my acct so all the post on the bunny chat under my mum's acct is me becasue i think i may have eaten the paper with my pass and all that on it.*



*name:* babii

*age:* 1 yr. 6 months

*sex:* 199% doe

*marital status*: Single..to good for all those bucks
*colour:* every color in the book got some brown some red some blond some black some white a bit of pink a charcoil color.

*breed:* mini-lop/lionhead

*favourite human:* MOMMY!

*favourite treat:* yogurt chews
*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have: tostitos (i dont know what happend to the color of my writing*

*favourite toy: my corn shapen chew*

*favourite spot to be patted:* ears

*favourite other pet in the house: the only other pet is the fish *

*favourite memory:* going for walks
*favourite time of day:* morning
*favourite place to take a nap:* .Mommies lap

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* string from mommy's jogging pants,sweatshirts 

*least favourite thing to have done to me:* poked

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* the energizer bunny


----------



## Gumbo1993

NAME: gumbo/oreo

age:2/unknown

sex:boy/girl

materal status: we barly no each other :?

color: multi color/ gray wite

breed: both dwarf

faviort human: my mommy:biggrin2:

favort treet:grass 4 both

favort treet not supose to have:notin my mommy feeds me good stuff!

favort toyincul so i can pick it up/a pillow so i can sleep!

spot to be pettedn my nose/nose

favort memory:comming to new home/getting alot of etion from my new mommy

other amals: each other

2 favort memory:eating mommys homework/sleeping

favort time of day:food time!/pet time


----------



## Loki

*name:* Loki

*age:* 1 year and 8 months (approx)

*sex:* buck

*marital status*: Temporarily Seperated 

*colour:* black tort

*breed:* Holland Lop

*favourite human:* my mom

*favourite treat:* banananananananananana!

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* crackers

*favourite toy:* my mom

*favourite spot to be patted:* my cheeks, my ears, behind my ears, and my nose

*favourite other pet in the house:* i like Lily, but she's not feeling me right now. 

*favourite memory:* anytime i get to do bunny 500's on the bed

*favourite time of day:* dawn and dusk

*favourite place to take a nap:* on mom's bed

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* the tv remote and the computer power cord

*least favourite thing to have done to me:* putting my harness on

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* Bugs Bunny; he's so funny!


Loki


----------



## Bangbang

*name: Bangbang*

*age:**about 2years 2-3months*

*sex:* *Female however I often get called a boy :grumpy:*

*marital status*: *I don't live with another bunny, i'm into boxxing, grunting and headbutting.... I live next door to a guinea pig called Endo, and have many other animals friends.
*
*colour:* *Agouti, blue-grey and white belly*

*breed:* *Lop*

*favourite human:* *Lara she will whatever i command*

*favourite treat:* *Bunny biscuits that lara makes sometimes and slow-growing ferns that i'm not supposed to eat.*

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* *Garden plants that are expensive muahhahahhaahahha *chomp**

*favourite toy:* *the dog I love headbutting him
*
*favourite spot to be patted:* *head, ears*

*favourite other pet in the house:* *Lucy the cat she's awesome, Endo is pretty cool, Love the birds especially Indy the weiro and the dog is ok althought he gets annoying*

*favourite memory:* *The first time I was allowed to play in the garden, I couldn't stop binkying everywhere it was so good.*

*favourite time of day:* *I love dawn and dusk but I pretty much don't mind, if i'm allowed out i'm happy

favourite place to take a nap:* *WoahI have so many places, When it hot in the garage on the concrete, in various places in the garden, in the tea house, next to the wood pile.... EVERYWHERE*

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* *As for as i'm concerned I can and will eat and chew on anything I like... especially yourslow growing ferns
*
*least favourite thing to have done to me:* *I HATE having my nails trimmed, my bottom trimmed, my bottom brush, I HATE having my mouth checked, being vaccinated, being weighed, being put to bed, ahving my ears cleaned....*

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* *I am a celebrity*


----------



## ChompersMom

*name:* Chompers

*age:* Not sure..No one ever told me 

*sex:* Alllll male, baby 

*marital status*: Single and loving it

*colour:* black so far..my beautiful coat hasn't grown back completely yet.

*breed:* Possibly Fuzzy lop..not so sure 

*favourite human:* This girl I recently came home with. She saved my life you know. I think her name is..Becki..or something..

*favourite treat:* Whatever she hand feeds me. Lettuce, apple, banana, anything..

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* Breads. Mom gets mad at me if I try to take some from her when she's eating it. Why is she allowed to and I'm not??:tantrum:

*favourite toy:* I'm not too into toys...

*favourite spot to be patted:* behind my ears...ooohhh yeah..

*favourite other pet in the house:* none I'm the only good one

*favourite memory:* The moment I met my new mother. She was holding me while someone else was shaving me. Then she carried me all around the store and told me how handsome I was and how much she wanted to take me home. We haven't been seperated since :hearts

*favourite time of day:* When it's darker out and mommy gets home. I binky around my cage until she lets me out

*favourite place to take a nap:* On mommy's bed and on the blanket in my cage

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* Mom's clothes and blankets. They just feel so soft and nice in my mouth..but she yells at me and tells me to stop putting bunny spit all over her clothes . I thought she liked my spit...

*least favourite thing to have done to me:* Being on my harness when I go outside. Mom used to let me run around without it on but I kept going under her bushes and she got annoyed waiting for me to come out...I liked it under there..it was shady and full of yummy grass.

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* I don't know of any. I don't watch any tv. Mom says it isn't good for you  I see her watching it all the time...hypocrite


----------



## The BUNFATHER

*name:* Tiny (aka BunFather)

*age:* 3 in December

*sex:* buck

*marital status*: Prefer to have girls in a harem...so single

*colour:* black 

*breed:* flemish giant

*favourite human:* whoever has the treats at the moment

*favourite treat:* bananas, fruit loops, craisins, carrots...anything

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* Miss Bea's supper (when her back is turned)

*favourite toy:* none

*favourite spot to be patted:* rub my nose or behind my ears

*favourite other pet in the house:* Miss Bea....no Popcorn...no Miss Bea....no Cordelia...um...Miss Bea...

*favourite memory:* snuggling with GingerSpice when she was young

*favourite time of day:* 4 am when mom is sleeping

*favourite place to take a nap:* whereever I fall asleep

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* any type of cord - especially if it is breeder sister's 

*least favourite thing to have done to me:* being picked up so people can see me

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* Harvey - or someone who survived Night of the Lepus


----------



## Flopster

*name:* Floppy

*age:* 1yr 7mo (approx)

*sex:* Male


*marital status*: They keep talking about bringing home my girlfriend, but I haven't met her yet. Hope she's cute!

*colour:* White, with black markings


*breed:* Mini Rex


*favourite human:* Mama!

*favourite treat:* I LOVE my sweet potato crunchies!


*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* Chips or crackers!


*favourite toy:* My slinkie

*favourite spot to be patted:* I like it when they scratch my nose and behind my ears.


*favourite other pet in the house:* Me!, oh if I have to choose one of them...Fluffy. She leaves me alone.


*favourite memory:* Everytime daddy sneaks me a chip...mmm...chips!


*favourite time of day:* Evening, play time! 

*favourite place to take a nap:* Under the bird cage or inside my castle


*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* Mommy always gets mad and makes me go in my cage when I chew the things called "cords." I can't help it they are sooo good. :biggrin2:


*least favourite thing to have done to me: *I hate it when they try to roll me over on my back and hold me like a baby. Do it, I dare you!:X

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* Babs is a cutie.


----------



## pebblesbunny26

*Name:* Pebbles Marie

*Age:* almost 7, my im getttin old.

*Sex:* i always wanted to, but mom never let me, wait female sorry. there goes my mind wandering again

*Marital status*: by myself, i like it that way.

*Colour:* white

*Breed:* not sure, i dont know if mommy knows?

*Favourite human:* my mommy, she loves me so much.

*Favourite treat:* banana chips and yogurt drops.

*Favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* clothes, i cant keep my teeth away from them.

*Favourite toy:* i dont really like toys, but if its in front of me, im bound to figure something out to keep me occupied.:biggrin2:

*Favourite spot to be patted:* oooo my nosey, it puts me to sleep.

*Favourite other pet in the house:* that cat Stinky, he chases me everywheres!!

*Favourite memory:* running all over the yard when i was a baby in new york. there are no yards here in jersey! only icky sand.

*Favourite time of day:* around 10:00 when everyone is trying to go to sleep, i like to wake everyone up with my noises.

*Favourite place to take a nap:* laying on the floor next to a nice pile of dirty clothes.

*Favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* mommy's clothes, i always find something mommy wont let me chew.

*Least favourite thing to have done to me:* be picked up, and my booty touched.

*If i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* thumper from bambi. mommy says i always sound like him when im happy.


----------



## Bassetluv

* name: *Anna

* age:* I'm a girl, so I don't have to say

* sex:* See above

* marital status:* Was living in sin with my best bud, Raph...now forced to share my room with some weirdo kid who thinks he's Bun's gift to everybody

* colour:* Beautiful agouti, with soft creamy tan feets
*
breed:* Unique
*
favourite human:* Whichever one gives in and feeds me treats
*
favourite treat:* CRAISINS! No wait...ALMONDS!! No wait...BANANA!! No wait...awww, forget it, I'm on a diet anyway*

favourite toy:* I'm far too dignified to _play_
*
favourite spot to be patted: *Nose, of course(!)*

** favourite other pet in the house:* No favorites...I just wish they'd all go shed in their own spaces and leave mine alone
*
favourite memory:* Raph defending me from the evil overlords of the backyard
*
favourite time of day:* Dinner time!
*
favourite place to take a nap: *Anywhere's good...so long as I can streeetch out
*
favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with: *My mom seemed to get angry with me when I chewed through the phone cord and the computer modem (whatever that is) both at the same time. She got really upset and turned all red and stomped around and stuff. It was pretty cool. So yeah...that would be it.
*
least favourite thing to have done to me: *I had an operation once. Not cool.
*
if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* Harvey! I hear he's tall and handsome - though a bit hard to see. I wonder if he's single...


----------



## Bassetluv

* name: *Yofi

* age:* Four months!!

* sex:* Definitely boy

* marital status:* Marital status? I'm not even all growed up yet! Get married?! ICK!!! EWWW!!!

* colour:* Sexy white with creamy patterns all over me
*
breed:* English lop...da best of da breeds, baby!
*
favourite human:* What's a human? Oh...you mean the hairless bunnies who walk upright? I guess that would be the one who cries every time she walks into my room and sees what I've been up to...er, creating for her
*
favourite treat:* *FOOD!!!!!!!

favourite toy:* My feets!!! They sproing me all over the place
*
favourite spot to be patted: *Nose and cheeks...heaven, I tell ya*

** favourite other pet in the house:* What? You mean there's others here too? I never noticed...hehe. Just kidding...I kinda like following the dog around. She's weird.
*
favourite memory:* Hey, I'm still new so I'm still in the process of creating memories!
*
favourite time of day:* PLAY TIME!
*
favourite place to take a nap: *Under the sofa...it's my own little world under there*

** favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with: *Well, I did take a fancy to chewing on my mom's feet, but she wasn't so amused. So now I just tug on her pants instead. 
*
least favourite thing to have done to me: *Okay, well like...my mom took me to this place the other night, see? It was a big office with a big room with a big shiny table. Then this other human walked in wearing a big white coat, and she looked into my eyes and ears and listened to my heart and my stomach and stuff (I dunno what she was looking for, but all she had to do was ask...I coulda told her it wasn't _inside_ of me.) Then I guess she wasn't satisfied that whatever it was she lost wasn't in there somewhere, so she pulled out this long stick thing, turned me around, lifted my tail and....BANZAI!!!! Hey LADY, you want to stick that thing WHERE? *I DON'T THINK SO!!!* So I bounced around and fought and warned her that I was more vicious-er than that dumb bunny in that Monty somethingorother movie, and I guess she believed me cuz she finally put that stick thing away. I'm still upset over that one. 
*
if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be: *hhhhmmm...celebrity bunny...*thinks*....well, since I can't meet myself I guess it would probably have to be Bugs Bunny. I mean, think about it...the dude's got his own tv show, probably making a mint in carrots, he's well read, he travels, he's got his pick of the ladies...and by now he most likely has a timeshare on some cottage in the Hamptons. Yeah, definitely Bugs. (But when I get older...Jessica Rabbit...:biggrin2


----------



## Bo B Bunny

> *name:* Bo (aka - Bo Bee, BooBoo, widdle man, nuggy bunny, snuggybuggy, BoBo, Mommy's widdle bunner, Mommy's good boy, and if I bite Mommy she calls me "you little !?&#@"
> 
> 
> *age: 3*
> 
> *sex: *Male
> 
> *marital status*: Single, but dating a cottontail half my age!
> 
> *colour:* castor agouti
> 
> *breed:* mini-rex
> 
> *favourite human: *My Mommy - if I see her and someone else is holding me, I wiggle and get free to jump to her
> 
> 
> *favourite treat:* oatsies
> 
> *favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* romaine - mommy says it makes my poos bad.
> 
> 
> *favourite toy:* blankies
> 
> *favourite spot to be patted:* my cheeks
> 
> 
> *favourite other pet in the house:* You mean to bite?
> 
> *favourite memory:* Playing slide across the floor on a paper plate
> 
> *favourite time of day:* Brekfuss time!
> 
> *favourite place to take a nap:* behind the wood stove (my slaves are not allowed to use it)
> 
> *favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* carpet - I like to eat it.
> 
> *least favourite thing to have done to me:* being tranced or when they try
> 
> *if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* Those people I see singing on that big box I am not allowed to play around.


----------



## PixieStixxxx

*name:* Spank =]


*age:* I turn two this month!

*sex: *Male

*marital status*: Savannah and I are currently having our differences! She's always in my space acting like she's the cute one. Hmph.


*colour:* Grey and White (Look at the picture! I'm sooo cute! )


*breed:* Himalayin - Lop cross

*favourite human:* =P Well she does give me bananas, so April I guess!


*favourite treat:* Banananananananaaaa!!

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* Too much banana =[


*favourite toy:* Cardboard houses <3

*favourite spot to be patted:* Me nose =P


*favourite other pet in the house:* O_O...... Me?

*favourite memory:* Playing with the lady bunnies at the SPCA =P

*favourite time of day:* Nap time and feeding time.

*favourite place to take a nap:* Under the guest bed!

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* The wWalls, and wood suporting the guest bed (I know... I know....)


*least favourite thing to have done to me:* Neuter... I miss those days!

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* Psht. I'm the celebrity in my house!


----------



## fancybutterfly

*name:*BOB

*age:* I turnedONEthis month!

*sex: *Male

*marital status*: Single and Lovin it! But Iknow there is a girl somewherein my house. And I DON"T like it!


*colour:* Tort (white, brown a little black) BummyMama says I am very handsome.


*breed:* mini Holland Lop


*favourite human:* BUUUUNNNEEEEE MAMAMAMAMAMAMAMA!


*favourite treat:* Banananananananaaaa!! cherrries!!!!!!!!

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* carrot.


*favourite toy:* The drapes. I love they way they brush againstmy face when I go ina nd out of them

*favourite spot to be patted:* My noooose


*favourite other pet in the house me. only me.*

*favourite memory:* My first Easter basket!

*favourite time of day:* 4:30. Bunnymama comes home!

*favourite place to take a nap:* Underbunnymama's bed!

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:*Bunnymama's shoes


*least favourite thing to have done to me:* a bath

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:*Peter Rabbit. I wish I was as brave as him.


----------



## fancybutterfly

*name:*Zosia (zusha) It's Polish Name

*age:* 6 months!

*sex: Girlygirl*

*marital status*: Single and Lovin it! But I know there is aboy somewherein my house. And I DON"T like it!


*colour:* Shiny black.


*breed:* mini Holland Lop


*favourite human:* My bunnymama

*favourite treat:* Haven't met a food I didn't like!

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* carrot.


*favourite toy:* The telephone book!


*favourite spot to be patted:* I love a back scratch Bunymama gives the best!


*favourite other pet in the house: there's another pet? oh yeah, that other guy.*

*favourite memory:* When bunnymama brought me home and feeded me!

*favourite time of day:* 4:30. Bunnymama comes home!

*favourite place to take a nap:* under bunnymama's treadmill


*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:*bunnymama's teacher books


*least favourite thing to have done to me:* when bunnymama goes to sleep in the other room

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:*there's other bunnies????


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*name:* Magic

*age:* 2

*sex:* Male

*marital status*: I'm married to Autumn, well we're getting married...in Hawaii! no, it's just going to be a hawaiian weeding...eek! 

*colour:* Black with a white stripe on my right should and two white front paws

*breed:* Dutch mix/American Sable

*favourite human:* My mommy, Emily o' course!

*favourite treat:* Uhm....yougurt drops and dandyleons and grass

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* Carpet

*favourite toy:* Uhm, i don't like toys

*favourite spot to be patted:* My ears, and my neck and my bottom

*favourite other pet in the house:* None! The kitties are ok, but the dogs, nope i no likey

*favourite memory:* Uhm, when I got my new home and when my mommy startses to train me in rabbit hopping

*favourite time of day:* Morning and afternoon...it's when i'm fed and loved on! eek!  

*favourite place to take a nap:* My cage and sometimes under my mommies new bed.

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* Carpet...I like to dig at it, but my mommy says im not allowed two. This makes me very angry!

*least favourite thing to have done to me:* When my mommy flips me on my back. I absolutely hate it! Plus I hate my new harness, i don't like the clip under my chin.

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* The Engergizer Bunny! We could get along very good togeder.


----------



## babybunnywrigley

*name:* Wrigley

*age:* 3

*sex:* male

*marital status*: single

*colour:*ummm...white with brown spots.

*breed:* I think I'm a holland lop.

*favourite human:* my Mom and Steve

*favourite treat:* cheerios...most foods.

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* cardboard...YUM.

*favourite toy:* boxes!!

*favourite spot to be patted:* behind my ears

*favourite other pet in the house:* I don't really like any of them, but Tigger the cat seems to show the most interest in me.

*favourite memory:* tearing boxes apart.

*favourite time of day:* morning.

*favourite place to take a nap:* on the floor of my cage.

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* carpeting, walls, closet doors, pillows bed sheets, base boards.

*least favourite thing to have done to me:* be brushed.

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* Peter Rabbit


----------



## lexipink

*Name:* William. But you must call me Sir.

*Age:* 1 year, 3 months.

*Sex:* Male.

*Marital status*: I'm a full-time bachelor, but wouldn't mind taking an early retirement with that Ruby chick over there. Hubba hubba, if you know what I mean.

*Colour:* Broken opal. 

*Breed:* Mini rex.

*Favourite human:* My mama. Yeah, I'm a mama's boy - you got a problem with that?

*Favourite treat:* I love, love, love apples. Also, humping Ruby is a treat.

*Favourite treat I'm not supposed to have:* Breakfast cereal. I don't know why I have to bother watching my figure. I mean, I'm a guy - I've got balls. Only those frou-frou girlies need to worry about their figures. I'm all man, but oh well. What mama says goes.

*Favourite Toy:* My grass mat. Ruby if I was allowed.

*Favourite spot to be patted:* I melt when they pet my ears.

*Favourite other pet in the house: *Definitely that hot piece of rabbit-behind, Ruby. Now that's a woman.

*Favourite memory:* Humping Ruby when my mama put us together to see if we got along. **** hormones. If I didn't start humping her, we may be together right now.

*Favourite time of day:* Breakfast time, lunch time, dinner time, snack time. Well, okay, I wish I got to eat at all those times. But really, anytime that I can steal a glance over at Ruby is a good time.

*Favourite place to take a nap:* On my grass mat while gazing into Ruby's beautiful eyes.

*Favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* I'd say the walls, but it's really Ruby. Ooh la la, Ruby...

*Least favourite thing to have done to me:* I'm definitely not a fan of having my nails trimmed. Ruby likes a man with some gruff. And I didn't particularly like being put back inside when I was playing [ha ha] with Ruby.

*IfI could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* Too bad Paris Hilton doesn't have a girl-bunny I could be friends with. But I once heard something on television about, "Playboy Bunnies." Now that I could do.


----------



## lexipink

*Name:* Ruby.

*Age:* I'm not quite sure, but I don't think I'm older than 3.

*Sex:* Princess...erm...female, of course.

*Marital status*: I wear a tiara, not a crown - that means I'm single. And that's perfectly okay with me.

*Colour:* Something called castor, but everyone just calls me, "pretty," "cute," and, "beautiful."

*Breed:* Mini rex.

*Favourite human:* Definitely my mom.

*Favourite treat:* Craisins. Yummm...

*Favourite treat I'm not supposed to have:* No one likes it when I try to eat my cage. They just don't understand that I'm decorating. Thecage barsneed some oomph, flavor, texture.

*Favourite Toy:* I like to look at myself in the mirror a lot.

*Favourite spot to be patted:* It doesn't matter. I love being pet, held, and talked to.

*Favourite other pet in the house: *I'm partial to that cute little dog my mom has. Madeline, that's it! I wish we could share clothes because she has a sweet looking pink suede and shearling coat. I could be a heartbreaker wearing that. Anyway, it's fit fora Princess.

*Favourite memory:* When I first met my mom in Indiana when she came to pick me up and bring me back to my new forever home.

*Favourite time of day:* The time right before bed when mom cuddles me and tells me how sweet and beautiful I am.

*Favourite place to take a nap:* In my mom's arms...

*Favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* Again, I'd have to say my cage. But I'm working on it.

*Least favourite thing to have done to me:* I'm not sure I like being with William. You know how he is - enough said!

*IfI could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* I don't want to meet a celebrity. I want to BE one!


----------



## lexipink

*Name:* Wittle baby Einstein. I's Einstein, but mommy callses me wittle baby alls da time.

*Age:* I tink I be 4-months olded.

*Sex:* I's a boy.

*Marital status*: Babies don't gets marrieded siwwy.

*Colour:* Wed-eyed white.

*Breed:* I's a wionhead.

*Favourite human:* My mommy woves me a wot and I's wovey her too.

*Favourite treat:* I's not sure about tweats yet.

*Favourite treat I'm not supposed to have:* I's wike to eat da witter, but my mommy don't tink is a good idea.

*Favourite Toy:* I wikeses my wood bwocks.

*Favourite spot to be patted:* I's gets scareded whens I patted.

*Favourite other pet in the house: *Da William is a nice to me. But I's scareded of everyones in da house still.

*Favourite memory:* I miss my wabbit mommy sometimes.

*Favourite time of day:* I wikes when I gets my pewwets and hays.

*Favourite place to take a nap:* In my hidey house. Is a comfy cozies in dere.

*Favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* My mommy says de witters is bad for wittle baby Einstein to pway with.

*Least favourite thing to have done to me:* I's don't wikes when mommy bwushes my hairs.

*IfI could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* I want to meet the weal Abert Einstein. My mommy says we have hairs wike each other. He mustses be adowables too.


----------



## Lilypution

*Name:* Lily, Mammas, Lilypution, Brat

*Age:* 9 months

*Sex:* I am a lady.

*Marital status*: Separated

*Colour:* Broken Tort

*Breed:* Lionhead

*Favourite human:* *sigh* I hate them all, but I guess my mom. She does feed me, afterall.

*Favourite treat:* I like hay. HAY HAY HAY! I'll eat some banana but I prefer hay.

*Favourite treat I'm not supposed to have:* Mom's music sheets. 

*Favourite Toy:* the wickerballs mom got me

*Favourite spot to be patted:* I don't like to be touched but I'll tolerate mom massaging my ears.

*Favourite other pet in the house: *I like Loki, but he won't let me be in charge!

*Favourite memory:* When I ate mom's music sheet and she couldn't practice for her recital.

*Favourite time of day:* When everyone leaves and the house is quiet.

*Favourite place to take a nap:* I like the second level of my cage.

*Favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* Mom's music sheets

*Least favourite thing to have done to me:* I don't like when mom clips my nails. AT ALL!

*IfI could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* I don't really care. Everyone should want to meet me!


*Lily*


----------



## buttons

*name:* bunny buttons

*age:*6


*sex:*I'm a lil girl!

*marital status*:Single - mommy says I'm too lil to date anyone!

*Colour:* Jet black, but the bottoms of my paws are grey

*breed:* ?? mommy doesn't know. 

*favourite human: *I love my mommy so so so much!

*favourite treat:* yogurt drops

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:*graham crackers and Life cereal

*favourite toy:* Well this one's a toughy. Basically my favorite toys are the ones I'm not supposed to play with!

*favourite spot to be patted:*My head and ears

*favourite other pet in the house:*Jeez. I'm not sure. The birds are too noisy and the guinea pig bugs me. Hmmm

*favourite memory:*When mommy came to her friend's pet store and saw her holding me. It was love at first site and I had a new home!

*favourite time of day:* Night time b/c I like to cuddle on the couch and watch TV with mommy

*favourite place to take a nap:*On mommy's lap or in my new bed

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:*Wires, power cords, baseboards, furniture legs, hmmmm

*least favourite thing to have done to me:*Have my nails trimmed

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* I don't know any really. I don't want to meet Roger Rabbit or Jessica or Bugs. I'd like to meet just regular old buns!


----------



## Elf Mommy

> *name:* Elf
> 
> *age:* 5 years old
> 
> *sex:* female
> 
> *marital status*: I've never met another bun that I like.
> 
> *colour:* Golden Palomino
> 
> *breed:* Palomino
> 
> *favourite human:* Mom definitely
> 
> *favourite treat:* raisins
> 
> *favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* books, I love their corners.
> 
> *favourite toy:* the dog. He's much fun to torture and chase
> 
> *favourite spot to be patted:* my back and neck
> 
> *favourite other pet in the house:* the dog...see favorite toy
> 
> *favourite memory:* going to the park and exploring all the trees
> 
> *favourite time of day:* nap time
> 
> *favourite place to take a nap:* top shelf of the palace
> 
> *favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* books, they taste good
> 
> *least favourite thing to have done to me:* being put back into my palace when I still want to run around.
> 
> *if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* Tank...I think I might just get along with her.


----------



## timetowaste

*name:* nemo!

*age:* i don know but old enuff to get my plums pulled out!

*sex:* an itsy bitsy boy!

*marital status*: single4lyfe

*colour:* broken black and white WHYYY whats it to YOO!?

*breed:* i thinks i is a holland lop?

*favourite human:* not the old mommys baby who pulled my ears so hard i hads the cuts behind them!!!! i wuv my tracy!

*favourite treat:* greens are treats to me even tho i gets them alls the times! i attack them RAAARRRRR ravage!

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* joey the little doggies dog food. mmm mmm good. but den the tracy gets mads and moves me away. i hate when the tracy does that!

*favourite toy:* i enjoy chewing on the corners of the walls. this one time i chewed so much in the leah's condo, that i costed the tracy almost $2000 for the damages. she was soooo mads at me!

*favourite spot to be patted:* inside of my ears!!! i start licking and kicking the tracy like crazy when she scratches me in there!!!

*favourite other pet in the house:* joey puppy the shih tzu! he not really a puppy. but he is the shiht...get it!!! HEEHEE.

*favourite memory:* the time i entered the petco rabbit races and WON. i gots free treats for twoooooos weeks for that!

*favourite time of day:* as soon as the tracy comes home to give me MOREEEE GREENS. my favvvvorite greens is bok choy. mmmmmm.

*favourite place to take a nap:* outsides on the patio in the warm sun. ahhhh. i stretch my feets out behind me and dead bunny flop! ahhhh i sleep for houuuurs.

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* tha corners of tha walls!!!!!!! oh and the wired cage cause den i bleed a lil sometimes and the tracy wipes bitter apple on it! i hate when the tracy does that!

*least favourite thing to have done to me:* being chased out from under the couch! i likes to get stuck under there! and the tracy moves the couches and i run out and sometimes i try to get outsides and i runs into the glass door cause i thinks its open! NOT FAIR!

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* i think peoples should be happy to meet me, cause i am a celebrity bunnnnn!!! shake your bun bun shake your bun bun!


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery

*name:* *Peter*

*age:* 10 months

*sex:* Gurly girl

*marital status*: Single as single gets

*colour:* Black with white toes, and what my mom calls a kissy spot on my nose and forhead *also white*

*breed:* I don't know

*favourite human:* my mummy of course, I'm to picky for the rest

*favourite treat:* These lil stick thingies my mommy give me, she calls them Pretzels for buns, but she gives them to those rat things too.:grumpy:

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* Hotdogs, but I haven't gotten any since before my sister died.

*favourite toy:* I use lots of things as toys, but there's a jingle ball that I really like, and when the rats come to play with me in my pool.

*favourite spot to be patted:* behind my ears

*favourite other pet in the house:* Well, I like to play with the big brown dog *the black one likes to try an eat me:grumpy:* and the cats are fun to chase, and the rats are fun!

*favourite memory:* When I still had my sister Saint with me, she couldn't use her back legs but we could still play:tears2::bigtears:

*favourite time of day:* Night, Usually before everyone goes to bed. and early morning before the sun rises I can get out and chase pesky cats!:biggrin2:

*favourite place to take a nap:* In my House, It's all Snuggley and Nobody disturbs my slumberings!

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* I like to chew on paper and other things I find around here. And I like to play under the couch and jump out and people walking by

*least favourite thing to have done to me:* I HATE bathe time, but my mummy says that I need bathes every so often because I smell!:grumpy: How mean. Other then that every thing is ok.
I also don't like to be called Peter Rabbit, I attack at will for that, I was _NOT_ named after that ebil thing

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* Hmmm, I know it would be this fellow here!!
:energizerbunny: He never gets caught and he never stops!!


----------



## Violet

Name:Violet

Age: 5 months

Sex: Pwincess! ops, i means, i is a girl

Marital Status: Shingle. mommy says no buckies in the house for me:grumpy:. something about her friends wabbit who had a boy fwiend and now hates everybody:shock::?.

Color: Black and White(dats me in the piccy by my post!) i is being funny and confusing mommy by changing colors! i now has a little orange stop at the nappy of my neck! yay!

Breed:Holland Lop

Favourite Human:My mommy! but i loves Grandma and Great Grandma and Great Grandpa too!

Favorite Treat: i likes yogurt drops and these little chippy things mommy says are good for me. and i really love naners(dats what Grandma calls bananas:biggrin2

Favorite Toy: i really likes the play pen. and mummy got me a naner stuffed fruit!

Favorite spot to be patted: my head and back!

Favorite other pet in the house: Pickles! i wov him! but i thinks dat his 'bwother' Prince doesn't like me.

Favorite Memory: Cwistmas! i gots to play in the paper! da paper tasted good!

Favorite time of day: when mummy gives me my vegies! and whne she plays with me!

Favorite place to nap: under the cozy cup mommy and grandma got for me.

Favorite forbidden thing to chew/play with: mommy's books/papers! she has loots of books!

Lest favorite thing to have done to me: NAIL CLIPPINGS!:grumpy::grumpy:

if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be: i is not sure!


----------



## RexyRex

*name:* Alaska...my Mama calls me Laskabungirl!

*age:* 1 year this month!

*sex:* I'm a girl

*marital status*: I'm married to the love of my life, Gixxer. It was love at first sight, never had a fight!

*colour:* White with blue eyes

*breed:* Mom says that I'm a mutt??

*favourite human:* I really love my mom, I just don't show her that often, gotta keep her on her toes . 

*favourite treat:* BUNNY CRACK!!!! Other rabbits call it paypaya tablets, whatevs.

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* Ice Cream!!! I won't leave Mom alone when she has some. She tries to keep it from me but I'm too quick!

*favourite toy:* My litter box, I love to throw my dirty litter all over the floor of my condo then watch Mom clean it up :sweep:devil

*favourite spot to be patted:* My nose, cheeks and neck!

*favourite other pet in the house:*My hubby, Gixxer.

*favourite memory:* It's a tie...the day Mom came and got me (I almost went to animal control, can you believe that!) and the day that Gixxer came into my life. He grooms way better than Mom.

*favourite time of day:* When mom comes home and lets me out of my condo.

*favourite place to take a nap: *On the bottom floor of my condo.

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* Speaker wires, preferably my Dad's. Mom has had to buy him a new computer surround sound system and new headphones. I also cut mom's MP3 player headphones in half.

*least favourite thing to have done to me:*DO NOT FLIP ME ON MY BACK!

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* I dunno, how about this one....:bunnysuit:

********

*name:* Gixxer (after my Dad's motorcycle)

*age:* Not sure, probably about 6-7 months old.

*sex:* Man of the house.....when Dad isn't around.

*marital status*:I'm married to Alaska, my blue-eyedhottie.

*colour:* Black Otter

*breed:* Mini-Rex....you know you want to touch me!

*favourite human:*Mom because I'm still afraid of people and she gets on the floor and talkssoftly to me. I love to hop all over her and touch noses! I'm starting to like pets, but not sure if I can trust ityet.

*favourite treat:*I'm a crackhead too.

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* I :heartbeat:dog food!!!! Mom usually puts up the dog food before we're let out, but sometimes she forgets and then I get to eat one or two before she remembers and picks it up.

*favourite toy:* Any toys that make noise when I throw it! I like to make my presense known!

*favourite spot to be patted:* My cheeks and the top of my head, but only when I'm feeling brave.

*favourite other pet in the house:* My wife, of course. 

*favourite memory:*Whenmom came to seeme in animal control. All thepeople there said that I hated to be picked up, and they areright, butwhen mom cuddled me she felt sooo nice (and I swore I smelled a doe..I was right!) that I wouldnot leave her arms when she tried to put me back in the sheltercage. I never saw the inside of that cage again!!

*favourite time of day:* Night time when everyone is home and I have free reign of the house.

*favourite place to take a nap:* Top floor of my condo, flopped on my side.

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* Mmmmm, baseboards, doors I love wood. 

*least favourite thing to have done to me:* Aside from when mom cuddled me whenI was at the shelter, I still hate to be picked up. (Hey, a shelter bun's gotta do what a shelter bun's gotta do, am I right? Cuddling with mom for a few minutes got me a forever home, you would have done the same thing!)

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* Bigwig, he's my hero. So brave and smarter than a fox!


----------



## Tracey

*name:* Bunn

*age:* Almost a year old

*sex:* Female

*marital status*: i'm a bachelorette lookin for my love

*colour:* white

*breed:* dwarf mix

*favourite human:* my parents

*favourite treat:* Apple slices

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* 

*favourite toy:* Flip N Toss

*favourite spot to be patted:* on my melon

*favourite other pet in the house:* none... f those fish!

*favourite memory:* humm... too many

*favourite time of day:* dawn.. I get wild

*favourite place to take a nap:* on my second level with my feet hanging out

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* mommys hair.. I call it "Golden Hay" ahhhh tasty!

*least favourite thing to have done to me:* claw trim (had that today at banfield)

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* Roger Rabbit.. hes hot stuff!


----------



## EileenH

*name:* Gulliver

*age:* 11 months old

*sex:* Male

*marital status*: Single - I don't tell the girls I got nootered.

*colour:* white

*breed:* New Zealand White

*favourite human:* my mom

*favourite treat:* I like everything - the world is my treat!

*favourite treat i'm not supposed to have:* metacam - YUM!

*favourite toy:* I like my keys a lot.

*favourite spot to be patted:* the sides of my face

*favourite other pet in the house:* some of those cats look fun, especially the black and white one, but they won't let me hang out with them.

*favourite memory:* When I got brought to a wildlife hospital, and my to-be mom opened the box. Even though I had tons of fleas and my foot hurt, she picked me up, kissed me and said "I love him! Can I keep him?" I knew it was gonna be all right then.

*favourite time of day:* Morning - I get new FOOD!

*favourite place to take a nap:* I like the living room corner.

*favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with:* All the fun stuff underneath that fish tank. It's hidden like a den and always fun, until I get caught. Then I get in T R O U B L E !


*least favourite thing to have done to me:* I do *NOT* like to be brushed!

*if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be:* Daisy Mae.I think she is famous because she is one of the Disapproving Bunnies, no?
I think we would look really nice together. But she would probably think I am too plain for her.


----------



## SkyScraper

* name: *Harly Ace 

* age:* 2 and a half years old

* sex:* male

* marital status:* Married to Gracie

* colour:* Orange, Black and white or Tri Color
*
breed:* Mini Rex*
favourite human:* Valerie Hulbert
*
favourite treat:* Carrots with a coding of celery *

favourite toy:* Pull Rope*
favourite spot to be patted: Between my eyes and my forehead. **
favourite other pet in the house:* Pheobie the Dog
*
favourite memory:* The day I came back home from when I ran away*
favourite time of day: When no one is home and I can nap in front of the door*
*
favourite place to take a nap: In front of the back door*
*
favourite forbidden thing to chew/play with: The outside patio furniture*
*
least favourite thing to have done to me: Being teased by other males.*
*
if i could meet any celebrity bunny it would be: I think I am the only celebrity I want to meet!
*


----------

